# asus_acpi function keys - gnome intergration



## pipo_espana (Aug 22, 2010)

I have loaded asus_acpi on FreeBSD 8.1 and my function keys are working however they have no intergration with Gnome 2.30.0.

Appreciate any feedback


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2010)

This has nothing to do with FreeBSD directly.
This is Gnomes fault. All they care about is Linux (AFAIK)


----------



## pipo_espana (Aug 22, 2010)

This has nothing to do with FreeBSD directly.
>>apart that itÅ› happening on my FreeBSD installation 

This is Gnomes fault. 
>> If I recall correctly, acpi -gnome intergration was working correctly on Lenovo laptop. Maybe it is a ASUS problem?

All they care about is Linux (AFAIK)
>> linux needs a lot of care 

Do you have function keys working with Gnome on your set up?


----------

